# Tentraler Scriptaustausch



## schlawiner (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Scripte mit dem ich auf allen Roots via Key dessen IP in eine Config eingetragen sind die iptables Config tauschen und restarten kann.


----------



## port29 (13. Januar 2011)

schlawiner hat gesagt.:


> ich suche ein Scripte mit dem ich auf allen Roots via Key dessen IP in eine Config eingetragen sind die iptables Config tauschen und restarten kann.


 
Watt willste machen? Nochmal auf Deutsch / Englisch oder sonst irgendeiner Sprache, die man versteht.


----------

